
US Trails China In Almost Every Mobile Usage Trend - xuesj
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/us_trails_china_in_almost_every_mobile_usage_trend.php#.TqfWhBr4AwA.hackernews
======
iwwr
Eastern China is also densely populated.

